# Im dissapointed to say...



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

What are FOB's???


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

These r FOBs parker... i took them in school caus for sum reason i had one


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

So you shoot bare shaft with these on instead of Vanes??? Hmmm how come I have never heard of these?? Are they cheap?? How big are they in diameter??


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

they r about 1 1/4 inches in diameter and they r on a bare shaft and it is 21.99 for 13 of them, they fly so much better than vanes and they havent really became poular yet... i love them exept for when you shoot groups you can bust em


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha might have to give those a try?!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

These are FOBs:

http://www.starrflight.com/index.php

Here they r


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

get BLAZERS! and maybe youll like em so much youll start shootin em for good!


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

> get BLAZERS! and maybe youll like em so much youll start shootin em for good!


 This


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I would reccomend a helical if your going to shoot broadheads.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Dont you have to have a drop away rest to shoot FOBs


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

string snapper said:


> Dont you have to have a drop away rest to shoot FOBs


if you want them to work properly, yes. you could use a whisker biscuit with them, but it will be very loud and have a bare shaft flying to the target (personal experience)


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

> if you want them to work properly, yes. you could use a whisker biscuit with them, but it will be very loud and have a bare shaft flying to the target (personal experience)


 lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Run blazers or a 3" vane offset or helical depending on te application. As far as shooting groups goes you'll still wreck fletching and arrows shooting groups, just costs less to fix. Fobs are ok for hunters and 3d when people don't care if you have them and you don't care I all your arrows get toasted...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, FoBS would suck in 3d, you would be shootin about 55 dollars worth every time I shot with someone with FoBs cause all I would do is aim for you :wink:


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

> lol, FoBS would suck in 3d, you would be shootin about 55 dollars worth every time I shot with someone with FoBs cause all I would do is aim for you


 That oughta teach em to shoot vanes haha.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i shall convert the world to blazer vanes!!! muahahahaha


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i went from blazers to FOBs, right back to blazers. Fobs sound loud, akward achor since they touch the face and just didnt do anything better then my blazers IMO. just were not for me

would be awsome shooting 3d with someone that has fobs, would make a great target


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> i went from blazers to FOBs, right back to blazers. Fobs sound loud, akward achor since they touch the face and just didnt do anything better then my blazers IMO. just were not for me
> 
> would be awsome shooting 3d with someone that has fobs, would make a great target


when the person hits the 12 ring, and you hit ANY part of there arrow you get that 12 right? that is an extended 12 ring to me!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

but they deflect and it scores from where arrow lies in target.. so be ready for some 8's


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> but they deflect and it scores from where arrow lies in target.. so be ready for some 8's


S O B!!! haha, I would be maaaaaaad, I would have to just start bustin though things, I hope he forgot replacements!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

string snapper said:


> Dont you have to have a drop away rest to shoot FOBs



Yses sir...


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

bowtechman88 said:


> if you want them to work properly, yes. you could use a whisker biscuit with them, but it will be very loud and have a bare shaft flying to the target (personal experience)


Thats almost hilariouse...:wink:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So with that logic, assuming you have the money for a butt load of spare FOBs, could it be strategic for you to shoot them and knock the other guys' arrows out of the ring, as long as you got to shoot first?  Maybe a bit malicious, but it could work...


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

I actually would go with blazers with the Arizona mini fletch, puts a super helical on them, look awesome and fly great too!
I have seen people at, like, nationals and stuff like that, I shot next to a girl with them and they actually weren't very loud but they were always falling off and it just looked like a pain!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

But I can put an acg/pro field between a fob and shaft so I'm not worried. But your right adam


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

now the falling off was cause of her knocks


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

blazers are all ive shot since they came out and probably wont change


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Since we're on the subject of deflecting the other guys arrow, I'm gonna hijack this thread:tongue:.

What do you people think of nock buster points...I think I would be a little PO'd if someone was shredding my arrows but it aint against the rules so...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Since we're on the subject of deflecting the other guys arrow, I'm gonna hijack this thread:tongue:.
> 
> What do you people think of nock buster points...I think I would be a little PO'd if someone was shredding my arrows but it aint against the rules so...


I dont do it to my friends, but if I am in a tourney, I sure as hell will smack their nocks, we shoot in a rotating first, so everyone gets a chance at their arrow getting busted!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Haha , my version of a christmas tree...  im happy to say that im happy:wink:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

FUSIONS!! haha what about blazers?? haha!! or are those the mini blazers? I cant really tell. but it sure looks better than plastic! :wink:

only messin man. haha


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

They look good man!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Norway fusions, i like em better than blazers, but thats just my opinion... haha verry funny epsi:


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry, thier not fusions, they are just the regular norways


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Rebel17 said:


> I am getting half of my dozen arrows fleched in either Norway ind. or Blazer cause i want to start shooting groups agian!!!! this is even amazing me , but fobs are good for 3Ds if you shoot with a small group...


If you use FOBs For 3-D, I suggest to also have vanes in your quiver. FOBs are best used for 40+ yard shots and if the wind picks up. That is when you will have the most advatage and less likely for folks to smack it. FOBs do not have to be an all or nothing thing.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont do it to my friends, but if I am in a tourney, I sure as hell will smack their nocks, we shoot in a rotating first, so everyone gets a chance at their arrow getting busted!


Sorry, I meant the field tips that are more conical shaped therefore they delfect less and sometimes literally shred the bushing and sometime the arrow itself.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/competition-archery-3d-nock-buster-pin-points.html


----------

